# Messaging delay



## jeremyntan (Jan 14, 2013)

I feel like people don't like new forum members that join forums and their first thread is for troubleshooting, but I'm one of those guys today. Howdy!

I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy SIII I747 with AOKP d2att (4.2.1 JOP40D) build 1.13.2013 installed and I seem to be having some slight delay sending my text messages. The delay is a brief (but rather agonizing) 45-60 seconds. It seems that if I reboot my S3, the first text it sends goes out immediately, but subsequent texts have the delay applied. I have experimented with texting other people and myself, and with multiple texts simultaneously, to measure the delay between sending each one.

There appears to be no problems receiving texts, though. My recipients (including myself) get my texts immediately after they are marked "sent" underneath each text. I've wiped and re-installed AOKP once to make sure it wasn't any setting I had applied to cause this.

Does anyone have any idea what's happening? I'd appreciate any sort of help.

Thanks!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

lol I wouldn't say we hate the new folks, it's...idk what is it? It's non-friendly encouragement to research before posting. I'm on the VZW GSIII but figured I would offer a suggestion. Have you had similar results with other modems and estimated how much more/less in frequency this issue occurs?


----------



## jeremyntan (Jan 14, 2013)

Hah! I guess you were right about doing more research. Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't looked into modem flashing but that sounds like a highly viable solution! Thanks, Slim! I'll report back with results.

Edit: Upgraded to modem I747UCDLK3 (Nov 3) and there seems to be no change. There is still a delay present when sending messages.

Edit 2: Upon further inspection, it seems the 1.13.2013 build wouldn't take when I tried AOKP's OTA updating. Upon flashing to it, it seems to have fixed the problem, but I forgot to install gapps so I'm reworking it and I'll update with results.

Edit 3: Whoop whoop, problem solved!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, has it been like this even before you installed this rom or only since you installed this rom? Can you reproduce this on TW roms for example? I'm not sure how helpful clearing data for the messaging app would be but you could try that as well. This may help if you have a lot of texts saved but if you keep a low number of texts, then I think your best bet would be to try another rom (AOSP or TW) temporarily to see if its reproduced there too.


----------



## jeremyntan (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I've successfully solved the problem. It might've been an issue with the ROM since flashing to a newer version fixed it, but it might also be a combination of the ROM + baseband update. I'm trying to reproduce the other problem I've been having but it seems clearly situational so I'll wait for the circumstances to be "right."

Thanks again, Slim!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll throe my 2 cents in here...its the rom. I had this problem on aokp and a couple early cm builds as well. I would quick reply and it froze for a good 30 seconds, like you said, but it would go through.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------

